# River question



## OutlawGNCC (Feb 8, 2008)

I haven't been fishing in my boat on the Ohio river since before 9/11. I was told that you couldn't get into the warm water discharge areas on the Ohio side at Ohio Power anymore. Was interested if any of you guys could tell me if you are allowed to fish any of the warm water discharges? It was an awesome place to go, caddi corner to it on the WV side there is a small marina, a quick run across the river and we were fishing. I'm getting the itch for some hybrid action again. Thanks...


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Just about all of the WWDs at the power plants are barricaded with floats.You can fish up to the floats but you can't really get to the best water.
There are still some small WWDs at the steel mills and other factories that you are able to fish,but they don't compare to the power plants.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I had a post on this but must have been the old site. 
They (AEP) tried to kick Cheeshead Cory and I out of their WWD of their Cardinal plant in the Pike Island Pool.
A couple of workers came down and threaten to call the Brooke County (WV) sheriff. I called him for them and he said we are allowed to fish there and he wasn't going to do anything about it and they (AEP) knew that.
The plant manager, private security guard and then a Ohio township policeman came down and gave us heck to put it nicely. 
The Ohio cop threaten to call the Coast Guard but he wouldn't tell us what law we were breaking. (We weren't). The Ohio River is a federal navigatable river and we have every right to be there as long as we do not interfere with their operations and *do not tie our boat up to their property*.

I emailed the Coast Guard when we got home and their response was the only part of the Ohio River that was off limits was the Beaver Creek nuclear power plant in PA. Everywhere else is accessable as long as we do not interfere with their operations. 
I have several copies of the letter in my boat in case there is a problem again. The next time I went back to the Cardinal plant, the orange buoys that were across the WWD entrance were gone.
Don't let the AEP corporate CYA policy intimidate you. They do not make the laws. The US Congress does.
Email the Coast Guard and have their response on your boat in case they want to start trouble again.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> caddi corner to it on the WV side there is a small marina, a quick run across the river and we were fishing.


Sounds like you are talking about the marina at Wellsburg.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

Lewzer

You are right! They(AEP) cannot stop you from fishing there,but what they do now is leave the orange floats up at all times at the Cardinal Plant,I can't remember 1 time in the last couple years that they were down.You can bet if I see they are down when I go by I will be in there! Before they started leaving them up I would fish there every chance I got and get told about it by plant personel just as you and your friend,usually I would leave for a while then go back within 1 hour or so and start the process all over again.
Everytime someone came out they were slightly higher in command at the plant who would threaten to call the law,I offered them my cell phone.
In the last couple years I think they finally got tired of telling every boater (and there was alot)to stay out so they are(the floats)always up.


----------



## OutlawGNCC (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey thanks for answering my question and i understand my rights now. My last question is are you allowed to cross the orange floats that they have up or is there a rope across it to keep you out? might seem like a silly question, butlike I said, I haven't been there since before 9/11. Yes, wellburg is it and the plant is across the river. Any of you fished this WWD? Recently? Thanks again, Chuck.


----------



## Champion188 Elite (Jan 16, 2007)

There is no way I could get across them,but I wouldn't try even if I though I could make it.You can fish right up against them and cast back in there a little ways.
I fish all around the floats and up and down stream every time I fish that pool of the river and usually do catch some fish there be it hybrids,white bass,smallies,spots.Seems I can always get more hydrid stripers than anything else,they go crazy around there once in a while.Good for big flatheads too,I've caught a few by accident there over 30lbs.
Have not fished the river from a boat since October,but dying for good weather.


----------



## OutlawGNCC (Feb 8, 2008)

Thats what I wanted to know, thanks for taking the time to answer me. Nice site, nice people, Chuck


----------



## jonk540 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Big Chuck
Next monday is supposed to be 45 degrees.
Let's blow off work and go to the river.
Big Jon


----------

